# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] [Selling] [PS] 4m ad (will also pay the 10% AH fee)

## AaronRiddle

Just looking to sell my 4m ad i have currently. Looking for 5$ per 1m

----------

